# Darby Creek



## ron9876 (May 9, 2014)

So I am still struggling to figure out how to fish in Ohio. Thinking about trying to walk Darby Creek this weekend. I'm not asking for anyone's hot spots but could I get an idea of where I can get to the creek without a problem from land owners and walk the creek. Also any general tips on types of lures would be greatly appreciated.

Since moving here from Florida it has been tough. Alum is so crowded on the weekends that it isn't much fun to me. Have floated Scioto several times with only limited success-and I won't get into the upside down with the jon boat in strong current and losing my gear. Hoover is nice but have to use the electric motor with my bass boat and that is very limiting. Kokosing looks and sounds good but haven't had time to scout out where to go there.

Signed,
Frustrated in Hilliard


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

ron9876 said:


> So I am still struggling to figure out how to fish in Ohio. Thinking about trying to walk Darby Creek this weekend. I'm not asking for anyone's hot spots but could I get an idea of where I can get to the creek without a problem from land owners and walk the creek. Also any general tips on types of lures would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Since moving here from Florida it has been tough. Alum is so crowded on the weekends that it isn't much fun to me. Have floated Scioto several times with only limited success-and I won't get into the upside down with the jon boat in strong current and losing my gear. Hoover is nice but have to use the electric motor with my bass boat and that is very limiting. Kokosing looks and sounds good but haven't had time to scout out where to go there.
> 
> ...


I haven't fished darby much since I lost my hotspot but I'll walk around iwth you this weekend. It's always nice to have some company.


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

U going to fish big or little darby

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

If you want to be 100% positive on legal access points and avoiding private property, you should probably drop in at one of the Metro Parks access points. It's a pretty extensive park system with dozens of access points:
http://www.metroparks.net/ParksBattelleDarbyCreek.aspx


----------



## ron9876 (May 9, 2014)

Thinking Big Darby since I don't know anything about Little Darby. But would certainly consider Little Darby if it would be better.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Don't think about anything. Just go to virtually any bridge and go in any direction. That is especially true this time of year when you can walk any creek or river, and the fish are settling into anywhere they can find water. My brother caught 20 smallies today walking a tiny flow and throwing nothing but a Mepps Aglia. His biggest was 15, but if you have any luck you can catch something bigger. Just throw it back.

You don't have to drive to the hinterlands. Any metropark or public bridge on any flow will put you on fish if you can find a little depth. 

I have waded and floated Central Ohio for 30 years and have never had an issue with private property. Enter a creek from public access and you are very unlikely to have any issue.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I've been fishing it for about 8 or 9 years now in different spots. I live in Pickerington but work with a farmer who let's me drive on his lane to get back to the creek. This location is a 35 mile drive for me (each way) so I don't go out there very often but I do like to make a trip here and there when I have a free day. I made a trip out there last weekend and was just walking along the bank checking out the scenery and there are sections everywhere that "look" good. I don't bass fish anymore but it made me almost wish I had taken a pole to try to catch a few. I'd say just head out there and explore some, you're bound to come up on a spot that looks like it should hold fish. I'm pretty close with the farmer I work with and used to help him bale straw before I started school. I've met some of his local buddies that farm out there and he always brought up how I like to fish out that way. Just beware, some of the guys were easy going but I remember one guy that went on a little rant about trespassers. Honestly, if you're unsure about a certain stretch and there's a house nearby I'd knock on the door and ask about permission.


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

You don't want to fish the Darby. The Darby is not the river you are looking for. Move along... :bulgy-eyes::bulgy-eyes:


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

In all seriousness the Darby is a great creek to wade. Like everyone has said, there are literally dozens of legal access points from route 42 all the way to the confluence with the Scioto. I second the inline spinner advice, that is what I have my best success with. I will warn you though, it is down to a trickle and is getting tougher and tougher to find fishy holes...


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Blatant promotion of trespassing again.....SMH.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Sciotodarby said:


> Blatant promotion of trespassing again.....SMH.


You're just afraid someone else will cut your unattended trot lines.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Ron9876, seriously don't waste your time fishing the Darby. I moved here in January and read all sorts of great things about the Darby and spent a ton of time fishing it.

I did catch a 29" channel catfish in April out of the Darby. But otherwise I have only caught a several tiny carp, a bunch of turtles and a bunch of 4-5 inch smallmouth, and dozens of bluegills.

Everybody I talked to out on the Darby said it's been pathetic this year compared to other years.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

streamstalker said:


> You're just afraid someone else will cut your unattended trot lines.



Hahahahaha! Nice try, though. I'm sitting the rest of this thread out while everybody justifies their trespassing.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Sciotodarby said:


> Hahahahaha! Nice try, though. I'm sitting the rest of this thread out while everybody justifies their trespassing.



No one in this thread promoted or justified trespassing. In fact, the purpose and advice in this thread has all been about avoiding trespassing. You are just being your usual knuckleheaded self. It's become an old joke. You are an old joke.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

"Just go to any bridge and go in either direction"- streamstalker


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

Here come the moderators!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Sciotodarby said:


> "Just go to any bridge and go in either direction"- streamstalker



Newsflash...not illegal! 

I guess you are just trolling because you can't be that stupid to try to construe that statement as promoting trespassing.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Get off the ROW while wading and it is. I'm done, so continue on justifying it. It's sad the number of people who have no respect for private property.


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

FlashGordon said:


> Ron9876, seriously don't waste your time fishing the Darby. I moved here in January and read all sorts of great things about the Darby and spent a ton of time fishing it.
> 
> I did catch a 29" channel catfish in April out of the Darby. But otherwise I have only caught a several tiny carp, a bunch of turtles and a bunch of 4-5 inch smallmouth, and dozens of bluegills.
> 
> Everybody I talked to out on the Darby said it's been pathetic this year compared to other years.


Dont waste your time may not be the best advice to give we have had a year like all the rest just have to know where to go the fish are there here are a few pic 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

I would had to Georgesville you can hit big or little and it is all metro park any way u go if u hit big go north south gets hit hard because of trapper johns puts in there and the head southgood luck 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

jaws01 said:


> Dont waste your time may not be the best advice to give we have had a year like all the rest just have to know where to go the fish are there here are a few pic


Jaws, thanks for sharing the info and pictures. That certainly is contrary to my experience, but I've only fished the Darby between Plain City and I-70. I'm going to have to make a point of trying the area around the Big and Little Darby's confluence.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

FlashGordon said:


> .



Stop using live bait and throw a tube, jig, spinnerbait, inline spinnerbait , crank bait, swim bait, anything fake and your carp/catfish to bass ratio will increase. 

I'm not one to normally promote a flow, but to discourage someone like that is hog wash. 

The private property argument going on is silly. I have well over 2 dozen unmarked limb lines in my garbage can this year from the marby. Any yours?!


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

SMH.... Mine are all tagged with copper trap tags......


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Jaws.. Very nice catch. Next time two hands during the Kodak moment eh?


----------

